# Confused with weight loss



## Maca44 (Apr 20, 2021)

Will try to keep it short.
Lost 2 1/2 stone since late Nov 2020 low carb diet for me about 80-100g's a day fresh veg no spuds/rice/cake/pastry's/Choc at all and make my own Keto bread, everything is logged in MyFitnessPal. Steady weight loss but then it stops and now stuck, no changes other than my treadmill running has got faster due to getting fitter but I don't go mad and work my heart at 70 to 80 % of my max HR.  
My fitness pal comes in at about 1800 cals per day as it always has but I'm burning more what with being active so can't understand the static weight, maybe more muscle, I'm 6ft 4in 56yrs.

Any thoughts my lovely people


----------



## pm133 (Apr 20, 2021)

Been there many times over the years. There's always great progress and then a wall.

1800 calories per day seems quite high if you are trying to lose weight.
At 56 years of age, your metabolism is presumably going to be slower than when you were young.

In my experience, to break the wall and see more weight loss, I'd be considering something around the 1200 to 1500 calorie mark but I don't know your current weight or what you are trying to lose.


----------



## EllsBells (Apr 20, 2021)

Actually 1800 for someone who is 6ft4 sounds pretty reasonable. Weight does plateau at stages before it starts shifting again. Your body is likely busy reorganizing itself. You're also going to be using your calories more efficiently.

I have to remind myself about this too.

How much more have you got to lose?


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 20, 2021)

Yes 1800 is low for me I'm at 18st 9lbs at the moment ideal weight would be 16 1/2 to 17st I am big built generally so my target is how I was some years ago and on top form.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 20, 2021)

Quantify the word 'some' Maca.  2 years, 12 years, 22 years .....  And muscle is heavier than fat ........


----------



## TinaD (Apr 20, 2021)

I sympathise. Nothing worse than hitting a plateau, well, except going back up. 

Given your exercise regime I guess you are building muscle - have you got the tape measure out and tried to see if your measurements have changed given the different bulk of fat to muscle? You may be silently turning into an Atlas look-a-like! 1800 doesn't sound excessive given your height.


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 20, 2021)

The only thing to measure for me was going from 4XL to 2XL in my T-Shirt collection that I would not throw out  .

Anyone need a tent I have some spare now.


----------



## adrian1der (Apr 20, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> Steady weight loss but then it stops and now stuck,


My scales sync with an app on my phone. The other day it sent me a message saying "Congratulations - your weight has been stable for 15 days". Not what you want when you're trying to diet!


----------



## trophywench (Apr 20, 2021)

I'm a glass half full person, me.  

Got to be better than 'Oh sheet - your weight has increased!'


----------



## MAC2020 (Apr 20, 2021)

I was going to post here a few days ago with exactly the same complaint! Then I read around this weight loss group and the general consensus was to keep reducing carbs. For me there is definitely room to do that. Everything else is pretty good, daily exercise is good, my meter readings are decent on waking, pre and post meals and at night. I'm beginning to believe my body knows what it's doing and rearranging as someone said. I'd love to be like others who lose 5 stones in 3 months. But for me being militant and forensic about fewer carbs seems the way to go.


----------

